# Mule's ABT's and Cheese Coneys



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

I had a few jalapeños laying around so this is what's for lunch.
ABT'S I cut the tops off and seeded the peppers. Stuffed with cream cheese and wrapped with thick cut bacon. 
Dogs are Oscar Meyer grilled.
chili is from a can.
Diced some onions and lots of cheese.












20141102_122649.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 2, 2014





The peppers were to big for the holder so I put 1 leg down and proped them up.












20141102_131228.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 2, 2014


















20141102_131239.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 2, 2014


















20141102_131944.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 2, 2014


















20141102_132733.jpg



__ themule69
__ Nov 2, 2014





Happy smoken. 
David


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like a great meal to me David.


----------



## b-one (Nov 2, 2014)

Not to shabby! I need to grill up some cheese dogs soon!


----------



## bad santa (Nov 2, 2014)

I'd hit it, love a good chili dog with relish and onions!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 2, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks like a great meal to me David.


Thanks Adam.


c farmer said:


> Looks like a great meal to me David.





b-one said:


> Not to shabby! I need to grill up some cheese dogs soon!


Thanks b-one


Bad Santa said:


> I'd hit it, love a good chili dog with relish and onions!


Thanks Santa

It was all pretty tasty. Nothing fancy but heck I am from Arkansas!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (Nov 4, 2014)

Dang it David them look great, that looked like a great lunch. Nice job 

DS


----------



## themule69 (Nov 4, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Dang it David them look great, that looked like a great lunch. Nice job
> 
> DS


DS

Thanks for looking. Nothing fancy but very tasty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## foamheart (Nov 4, 2014)

Great post David! I have ground chili me for day after tomorrow when the front is supposed to hit. AND hot dogs and buns ready for the next day.

Gwad I love this time of the year!! Soon it'll be tine to start curing bellies!!

Looks great man!


----------



## venture (Nov 4, 2014)

All my favorite food groups in one meal!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks great ,only thing missing was a cold beer !


----------

